
527 applications for TechStars this year - ctingom
http://www.techstars.org/2009/03/21/applications-are-closed-for-2009/
======
ivankirigin
Is that a good metric to track? My intuition is that not all applications are
equal. A good metric might be "if I had N copies of the team, and unlimited
money, how many of these would I accept?"

You can get 2X the applications, and 0.5X the acceptable applications -
depending on the pool.

~~~
tlrobinson
It's up 34%, but that's not particularly surprising since they expanded to
Boston, it's now for _two_ cities.

It could just be that 34% is willing to participate in Boston but not Boulder.

------
jwilliams
This feels like good news, but I'm not sure I know enough to read into it --
any good theories on the root cause if this?

~~~
vaksel
a portion came from organic growth

a portion came from lots of programmers losing their jobs due to a bad economy
and deciding to try their luck at the startup game.

a portion came from programmers thinking they have a better chance in a down
economy

~~~
jwilliams
Well I guess I was wondering how these various portions are contributing.

I know it's unlikely -- But it would be interesting to see an exit survey from
this or YC's current round.

------
pclark
doesn't seem like a huge amount. How many startups do they accept each batch?

~~~
andrewhyde
10 for Boulder and 10 for Boston.

------
immad
Whoops I did 500 submissions the other day. I hope they didn't count them all.

